# Utiliser la 3G de mon blackberry Bold 97000 avec mon ipad2



## jojo57 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour j'aurai aimer savoir comment faire pour utiliser la 3G de mon blackberry bold 97000 sur mon ipad 2?j'active les deux appareil en bluetooth mais cela ne fonctionne guère. Quelqu'un aurait une manip?Merci a tous


----------



## Heatflayer (12 Novembre 2011)

Si l'utilitaire de partage de configuration est aussi complexe sur ton modèle de blackberry que sur celui qu'un ami à moi possède (le 8520 Curve je crois), je crois que c'est simplement pas possible à faire. Il procède à tout un tas de réglages quand il partage la connexion sur son MacBook Pro, et au final ça ne marche qu'en USB ...

Après je peux me tromper, ou il est peut-être simplement pas doué


----------



## jojo57 (14 Novembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse.ton ami n'a aucun souci il me semble que tu as raison c'est impossible malheureusement. J'aimerai tellement utiliser la 3G de mon telephone pour surfer sur mon ipad. mais hormis l'iphone que me reste il?


----------



## Heatflayer (14 Novembre 2011)

jojo57 a dit:


> merci de ta réponse.ton ami n'a aucun souci il me semble que tu as raison c'est impossible malheureusement. J'aimerai tellement utiliser la 3G de mon telephone pour surfer sur mon ipad. mais hormis l'iphone que me reste il?



Mon père s'est acheté le HP Pré 3, fonction hotspot mobile en natif, ou alors des équipements sous Android. M'enfin le problème reste celui de l'opérateur !


----------



## jojo57 (15 Novembre 2011)

merci pour tes réponses.J'avoue que si en france les opérateurs nous avaient pondu des forfait adéquats pour l'ipad je me serai tourné directement vers un ipad 3G. Mais bon......


----------

